
Lower Back Issues - georgerufio
I&#x27;m a 26yr old full stack web developer and recently I&#x27;ve been having really terrible lower back pain from sitting too long.<p>I work at home and I&#x27;m considering purchasing an Aeron (right now I&#x27;m just using cheap office-max chair)<p>I know an Aeron chair is expensive ($1000+), but I need a comfortable chair because I work long hours.<p>When I&#x27;m pushing hard to finish my projects, it&#x27;s not uncommon for me to get sucked deep into problem solving, lose track of time, and not take any breaks for hours on end.<p>Any suggestions on the best chair to buy for lower back pain?<p>Thanks.
======
jacquesm
The way to figure out which chair is best for you is to test drive a bunch of
them, not just to settle for some high visibility brand. Small details can
make all the difference depending on what kind of problems you have.

Set an alarm for every 2-3 hours so you force yourself to get up and move
around a bit. That's a low enough frequency that it should not interfere with
your work too much.

~~~
georgerufio
Good advice on setting an alarm - I'll just grab a kitchen timer one.

~~~
jacquesm
They tick like mad, don't let that distract you (place it out of range so you
don't hear the ticking but in range so you hear the alarm!). Good luck with
all of this, backpain is not funny at all.

~~~
georgerufio
Yeah, good point. Do you know of any timers that are specifically made for
this...like where you could set your interval to every 2 hours?

~~~
jacquesm
Hm, not really but that's a trivial software project. And if you have a
smartphone I'm sure 'there's an app for that'.

------
doubt_me
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/3sxhpl/here_is_an_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/3sxhpl/here_is_an_amazing_series_of_innovative_mobility/)

Getting a better chair is just a band-aid

------
slater
Surely it'd be cheaper and healthier for you to just set yourself a "get up,
stretch, walk around for 10mins" calendar reminder every hour?

~~~
georgerufio
I guess the reason I'm looking at an Aeron chair is because of all the
positive reviews...I feel like if I'm sitting in a chair 60+ hrs week it will
pay for itself in the long-run.

The chair I have now is practically falling apart

------
brianjking
I was going to buy an Aeron, until I found the Steelcase chair I'm using now.
So happy I went this route, way better chair.

~~~
georgerufio
What Steelcase chair are you talking about? The Leap?

------
brianjking
Yes, the Steelcase leap.

